
How do I debug jonesforth with GDB? - dharmatech
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/39628756/how-do-i-debug-jonesforth-with-gdb
======
andreiw
On a related note, I've tried fleshing out the AArch32 port a bit, and made a
craptastic AArch64 port as well :-)).

[https://github.com/andreiw/pijFORTHos](https://github.com/andreiw/pijFORTHos)

